# Was bedeutet PWM bei Lüftern?



## Maschine311 (6. Februar 2008)

*Was bedeutet PWM bei Lüftern?*

Habe zwar etwas weiter unten schon mal gepostet, bin aber noch kein stück weiter.
Möchte gerne 3 x 120er Lüfter Syncron Steuern, eigentlich nur von 12V auf 6 oder 7V runterregeln. Diesen Lüfter kann man wohl miteinander verbinden so das 1 Anschluß reicht um mehrere Lüfter anzusteuern.

Arctic-Cooling AF12025 PWM

davon möchte ich gerne 3 Stk. aneinander hängen und das ganze über den hier Steuern.

Zalman Fan Mate2 Lüftersteuerung 

Funtz das wohl oder laufen die erst garnicht an?
Ist bis 6 Watt ausgelegt, und pro Lüfter werden max. 1,56 Watt benötigt.


Was bedeutet dieses PWM bei dem Lüfter, könnte mir das mal einer verständlich erklären.

Danke euch!


----------



## Herbboy (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was bedeutet PWM bei Lüftern?*



			
				Maschine311 am 06.02.2008 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Was bedeutet dieses PWM bei dem Lüfter, könnte mir das mal einer verständlich erklären.


 das heißt an AFAIK sich nur, dass man den lüfter regeln kann über eine eigene leitung, daher haben die auch 4 statt 3pins. strom plus+minus, drehzahl und eben steuerung. ich glaub da wird halt ein "wert" an den lüfter gesendet, und dementsprechend dreht der dann. die andere "herkömmliche" weise ist ja, dass man die spannung an der buchse einfach ändert, so dass der lüfter weniger spannung bekommt und langsamer dreht. man kann die PWM-lüfter natürlich auf  "herkömmliche" art&weise über die ausgangsspannung regeln, die vom board/netzteil kommt, und sie auch an nur 3pin anschließen. 

wegen dem aneinanderschließen: du müßtest die parallel schalten. wenn du die WIRKLICH in reihe schaltest, dann bekommen zB 3 lüfter bei 100% strom vom regler je nur 4V statt 12V, also 12 V : 3 lüfter = 4V...  was für kabel willst du denn verwenden? ich vermute mal, dass das technisch trotzdem ne parallele schaltung ist...?


----------



## mastermaisi777 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was bedeutet PWM bei Lüftern?*



			
				Maschine311 am 06.02.2008 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe zwar etwas weiter unten schon mal gepostet, bin aber noch kein stück weiter.
> Möchte gerne 3 x 120er Lüfter Syncron Steuern, eigentlich nur von 12V auf 6 oder 7V runterregeln. Diesen Lüfter kann man wohl miteinander verbinden so das 1 Anschluß reicht um mehrere Lüfter anzusteuern.
> 
> Arctic-Cooling AF12025 PWM
> ...


PWM ist ein tachosignal das dem mainboad ermöglicht den lüfter ohne spannungsänderung zu regeln.

pwm bedeutet übrigens pulsweitenmoulation


----------



## Baker79 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was bedeutet PWM bei Lüftern?*



			
				mastermaisi777 am 06.02.2008 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> pwm bedeutet übrigens pulsweitenmoulation



genau und bedeutet in sofern nur, das der lüfter nun, neben der regelung über die spannung, auch über das lüftereigene magnetfeld, gesteuert werden kann.

der 
erste link bei google, wenn man da PWM eingibt.


----------



## Maschine311 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was bedeutet PWM bei Lüftern?*



			
				Baker79 am 06.02.2008 20:23 schrieb:
			
		

> mastermaisi777 am 06.02.2008 19:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja die Seite hatte ich vorhin auch schon, aber nur Bahnhof
   

Ok verstehen tue ich (in einfach)                                                                            weniger spannung = weniger Kraft = weniger Drehzahl

Aber wie funtz das Konkret. Das 3 Kabel ist also die Steuerleitung, aber was bewirkt die, kann doch eigentlich nicht so kompliziert sein bei 0,50€  Aufpreis für ein PWM Lüfter, weiß da jemand was?

Schaltet der mitels Impuls über die Steuerleitung ein Widerstand?  
Und wer steuert das 3 Kabel dann an?


----------



## mastermaisi777 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was bedeutet PWM bei Lüftern?*



			
				Maschine311 am 06.02.2008 21:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Baker79 am 06.02.2008 20:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


les dir mal dasdurch.


----------



## Baker79 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was bedeutet PWM bei Lüftern?*



			
				Maschine311 am 06.02.2008 21:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja die Seite hatte ich vorhin auch schon, aber nur Bahnhof
> 
> 
> Ok verstehen tue ich (in einfach)                                                                            weniger spannung = weniger Kraft = weniger Drehzahl
> ...



stimmt so.

der vorteil, der PWM steuerung, sofern man das als vorteil sieht, ist halt, das die lüfter, bei bestimmten spannungen anfangen, mit rasseln, lagerklappern usw.
das fällt bei PWM weg, da der lüfter permanent bei 12V läuft und nur das magnetfeld des lüfters gesteigert wird, um den langsamer zumachen. wenn dann ne bestimmte °C-zahl erreicht ist, befiehlt die regelung, das das magnetfeld verkleinert wird und der lüfter somit auch wieder schneller dreht.

ich hoff mal, das ich das so selber richtig verstanden habe und das das auch so gut rüberkommt. ich hab von sowas, rein berufstechnisch, nämlich auch keinen plan (bin gelernter bäcker  ).


----------



## Herbboy (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was bedeutet PWM bei Lüftern?*



			
				Maschine311 am 06.02.2008 21:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Baker79 am 06.02.2008 20:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 das erklärt ja auch nicht speziell, wie es bei lüftern ist, sondern was allgemein PVM ist, die es auch zB bei der tonerzegung von synthesizern gibt. PVM an sich ist quasi eher was mathematisches  es muss nicht zwnagsweise mit spannung zu tun haben




> Und wer steuert das 3 Kabel dann an?


 das VIERTE kabel. 3 sind normal => plus+minus, drehzahlwert. 

das 4. kabel wird über das board gesteuert, sofern es PWM unterstützt und man den lüfter dort angeschlossen hat. 

AFAIK soll das nur dafür sorgen, dass ein lüfter besser, "genormt" angesteuert werden kann. wenn das board PVM beherrscht, dann ist das ansteuern eines lüfter einfach simpler.

ich meine aber, dass WENN du nen PVM-lüfter kaufst auch die steuerung PVM sein muss, damit man regeln kann... bin aber nicht sicher.


----------



## mastermaisi777 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was bedeutet PWM bei Lüftern?*



			
				Herbboy am 06.02.2008 21:34 schrieb:
			
		

> ich meine aber, dass WENN du nen PVM-lüfter kaufst auch die steuerung PVM sein muss, damit man regeln kann... bin aber nicht sicher.


nein man kann auch  PWM lüfter über die spannung regeln.
ist ja auch irgendwie logisch , ohne spannung kann er nicht schneller drehen.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was bedeutet PWM bei Lüftern?*



			
				mastermaisi777 am 06.02.2008 21:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 06.02.2008 21:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ja, klar. das hab ich mir auch noch gedacht, aber da war es zu spät...


----------



## Maschine311 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was bedeutet PWM bei Lüftern?*



			
				mastermaisi777 am 06.02.2008 21:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Maschine311 am 06.02.2008 21:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Alles klar jetzt habe ich es auch begriffen. Absolut perfekt erklärt und habe nun auch die Lösung für mein Prob. Habe da noch einen anderen Link entdeckt, also wer was über Lüftersteuerungen wissen will, die perfekte Seite.

http://www.orthy.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=3697&Itemid=85&limit=1&limitstart=1

Die Einzelteile für Basteln & Co. gibts bei www.Conrad.de dort kann man echt jeden kleinen Widerstand einzeln bestellen für ein paar Cent.

Das war "mastermaisige"  Arbeit


----------

